

Why does the unknown/expired url page suck? - devicenull

I tend to hit this page fairly often as I leave my browser running in the background.  Why doesn't this page do something nice like redirect me to the main page with a message?  Instead, I have to go play with the URL to actually get any content back.<p>I can understand why it's such a plain page, but since it happens fairly often I would think it would be better to handle it more intelligently.
======
mtrimpe
Yeah, we should really handle it more intelligently.

Perhaps we should somehow make the continuations used here parameterizable.
That way you could keep the parameters that are constant in your cookies and
include those that need to change in your path & query string. ;)

